# Capacitor ---round vs. oval



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

No difference except the shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As above.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

An oval shape dissipates internally generated heat better, assuming the same enclosed volume, because an oval has more surface area than a circle. 
Maybe this shape change was for that purpose, maybe not.

Check it before installing, at least for a short.


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, the oval ones taste better. 

Good pics showing the specs match. You are good to go.


----------



## queenie (Jun 15, 2009)

*ok*

oval or round as long as they are the same specs your fine.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> An oval shape dissipates internally generated heat better, assuming the same enclosed volume, because an oval has more surface area than a circle.
> Maybe this shape change was for that purpose, maybe not.
> 
> Check it before installing, at least for a short.


yeah, the round ones let the electrons flow better:whistling2:just like round ducts 
allows better airflow.

Actually Yoyzit, the round ones take up less space and that allows for a smaller control compartment. All about cost.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

for mounting purposes . I like round... If they flow better electrons. That's just a +:thumbsup:


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> yeah, the round ones let the electrons flow better:whistling2:just like round ducts allows better airflow.


I see it's comedy night at the forum :jester:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

No! Round is better because the electron go aROUND the nucleus 

SEE?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> No! Round is better because the electron go aROUND the nucleus
> 
> SEE?


 


The things you seem to come up with...:laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I think somebody is one proton short of an electrically neutral atom.:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

ya wanna see my formula for Cold Fusion power:icon_cheesygrin:?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, but those electrons travel in an oval orbit............... OVAL!! :thumbup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Yes, but those electrons travel in an oval orbit............... OVAL!! :thumbup:


Wrong. that is just perspective that makes it appear oval.


see? this is a how a single electron in it's orbit if viewed from above LOOKS.
The broken line represents the electron's circular (round) path as it moves along it's orbit. ROUND RULES!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh you just have all the answers. :laughing:
What if it's not a hydrogen atom? Those electrons would smack into each other and go into an oval shaped orbit. I just know it. Oval rules!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

sQUARE HOLE ROUND PEG?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

When H2 and O2 are combined to make H2O.

Whats happens to the second O molocule?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...I don't know:icon_rolleyes::whistling2:


----------



## jewfish (Jan 16, 2012)

i know this is an old thread but, i came across it asking the same question. thought this would be important for others that may as well.

http://www.marsm-a.com/images/Capacitor_Basics-98610.pdf

The newest technology in capacitor design:
Rather than using sheets of foil separated by several layers of paper
to create the plates and insulation, metallized capacitors use sheets of
polypropylene film onto which is “sprayed”, or metallized, a thin layer
of metal. Two metallized films are then wound together very tightly to
form the capacitor.
The resulting roll is very hard and cannot be squeezed into a
traditional oval shape.


----------

